# Cracked oats vs. flake oats



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

What is the freaking difference? I can't figure it out. What are rolled oats, a flake? Someone please put my mind to rest.


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

Ha hahaha! I finally found it....

"Rolled oats are great for cookies and granola, but when it comes to a proper porridge what you want are steel-cut oats. These also go by the names pinhead, Scottish, Irish, coarse-cut or porridge oats. Unlike rolled oats, which have been steamed and then rolled flat into a flake, steel-cut oats are the raw grain (a groat when you're talking oats), very coarsely ground--chopped or cracked, really. This makes for a much chewier, firmer textured porridge with a nutty, full-bodied flavor. One bowl of steel-cut oat porridge and you'll be a believer."

So, steel-cut oats are cracked. Yeah me.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Lindsey,

You asked this in the NT thread and I'd already answered it days ago, AND posted the recipe for using 'steel cut' or "Irish" oats









Glad you figured it out though!


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

:LOL


----------

